# Jumbo Mama



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Well Jumbo Mama kicked the bucket.32 month old ISA brown.She easily laid 450-500 jumbo eggs her first 2 years of laying.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.She was kind of young,under 3 y o,do you know why she died?Sounded like a great layer.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I am sorry for you! 3yrs?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I seem to think the super layers don't live as long as the others. Seems they wear themselves out. Sorry!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Not sure on COD , mostly likely ELRS (egg laying related symptoms) but they also free range so know telling what they find out there.
ISA birds are bred to feed the world so they probably wont live forever.


----------

